# hood light - can we use 11W low energy bulbs?



## srini0603 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the 15W Incandescent aquarium light bulb on my hood and my tank is a 5 gallon fresh water gold fish tank.

I came accross a 11W low energy bulbs on ikea which were cheap..it says its equivalent a 40W bulb and the brightness is 605 lumens. Is that too powerful for the fish tank?

the link to the item on ikea is SPARSAM Low-energy bulb E26 - IKEA

is it ok to use that bulb on the tank hood??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, you can use. People switch to them all the time. Look for ones with a 6500k spectrum and it will even be good for plants if you wanted to go down that road.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As Ben said,yes you can use it.

I wanted to ask though,how long you plan to keep your goldfish in such a small tank?They need at the very least 30 gallons for the first and ten for any extra added.Them being social fish a friend would do them alot of good to help them thrive.

If you havent done so,please look into upgrading him.Not only would he be healthier and happier,you will enjoy him more as well.


----------

